# Identify birds please



## amac77 (Sep 3, 2014)

A beginner to bird photography...what species is this taken on the Isle of lewis, Outer Hebrides?


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice photo - are they ringed plovers?

You might like to pop into wildlife at the bottom of the PF front page and join the dedicated few  We'd love to see your photos.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Look like ringed plovers to me too. Nice birds.


----------

